# wire shielding



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Howdy
Im repairing my wireing harnesses.
particularily the one on the drivers side, going to the starter and such, that feels all the heat.
Is there something y'all wrap around the wire bundle for max. heat protection?
thanks as always
:rofl:


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Originaly that came with a asbestos tube that the wires all three wires whent through and worked great. The stuff they have now does not work worth a dam. In 20 years time I have tried everything to keep my wires from getting crispy. For the 2 small wires I went to a electronics store a got oven wire the same gauge multi strand good for 1200 deg. I spliced that into the original wires right behind the altenator, but that is still not enough. They sell at the electronics store high heat cloth tubes in various diameters. I got one real tight to go on to each of the oven wires separately. Then I got one that was large enough for the two small ones and battery cable to go through. I also put the battery cable through a small diameter heat tube cloth before the large one with the two oven wires. The large final heat shield is made out of mylar. It has a reflective coating on the out side.

Most Pontiac owners complain about hot starting issues. They spend a ton of money on starters and it still is a problem. Most hot start problems are because the Battery cable and the 2 starter selenoid wires are getting way to hot. There is nothing on this planet that works as well as asbestos.

A friend of mine in his 67 GTO had a terrible engine fire because after a few years driving the car with a aftermarket non asbestos heat tube, the cloth heat tube broke down and the battery insulation got hard and cracked. It grounded out on the inside of the exhaust steel tube.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Dimitri pretty much called it. The tube is steel, but asbestos is used inside of it. I've used the following: wood from clothespins (had the B+ cable burn thru and short and was 100 miles from home), cloth friction tape, and heat shrink tubing on the wires with heat tape (header wrap type) over it, and then jammed in the tube. I have stock and old starters on my cars, and don't have hot start issues (anymore) because I fixed the WIRING. (took me over 25 years to finally pull the dash on the '67 and fix the bad wire at my ignition switch, which fixed my problem!!!) The Ford starter solenoid trick, heat shields, etc. are bandaids. If the wiring is in good shape, properly routed and kept from frying, you'll be fine. These cars did not have hot start problems when they were new....they wouldn't have been able to sell them!!!!! Good luck.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I just mounted the starter for the 1st time since putting on the ex manifolds.
double yikes!!!! 
The sucker sure is mounted in the midst of hell. lol
It seems that I could bend the large lug at a 90 and bring the cable straight out below the ex. or maybe better yet come down and under the motor mount and up to the battery.
What I do not see is where you guys mount the tube the wires go thru.
(It amazes the heck out of me how few people even has heard the term "teflon wire" even at NAPA lol}
ps. never heard of such a thing, but being a elect/electronic type, shouldn't there be a fusable link in the main battery cable if over heating is such and issue?
thanks as always


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Top, if you're running the HO manifolds like I think you are, the tube goes at the front of the manifold instead of the rear, like on conventional GTO's. You'll need a diagram or to go onto the other forum PY forums online to get a picture/instructions. I think OldGoat67 posted a picture or two of his own car, with that set up. He posts here too, just not regularly. The batt cable and starter wires come from the front of the engine and go thru the tube and back to the starter, instead of straight down between #5 and #7 cylinders at the exhaust, like a base GTO.....


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> Top, if you're running the HO manifolds like I think you are, the tube goes at the front of the manifold instead of the rear, like on conventional GTO's. You'll need a diagram or to go onto the other forum PY forums online to get a picture/instructions. I think OldGoat67 posted a picture or two of his own car, with that set up. He posts here too, just not regularly. The batt cable and starter wires come from the front of the engine and go thru the tube and back to the starter, instead of straight down between #5 and #7 cylinders at the exhaust, like a base GTO.....


Geeteeohguy I have a question on placement? On my 68 with a 400 factory ram air mainifolds the steel tube is bolted to the bottom of the left side motor mount with a steel tube. It is a ram air exhaust steel tube different part number. Check out Ames 

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=N179EK


----------

